# Sexing Kieneri



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok what are some of the traits to look for when trying to sex some 4" Kieneri? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

From one crazy madcich keeper to another, I can't directly tell you how to. But i can refer to you some places with people who may be more knowledgeable. Try asking people at Madfish on yahoo groups. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/madfish/ you'll probably get the best answer there from people who keep, breed, and study them in the wild. Good luck!


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool thanks for the link I will go check them out.


----------

